# browning silver lube?



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

What do you guys use to lube the inside slide rails on ur silvers or sx3s? I put two drops of outers gun oil in each slide before i put the trigger group back in. It seems to do the trick but the rails gum up with powder so quickly then it starts to jam untill i put another drop of oil in. If you dont put enough oil in it feels dry and tight and will not cycle right either. Any ideas what the best lube is?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Breakfree CLP, that's what Winchester/Browning recomended. Spray a little on and wipe off extra, I use the same rag everytime and sometimes I don't need to spray just wipe with rag. No need to saturate, just a light coat.

THe drops you are referring to will cause jams when it gets cold.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

In my browning owners manual it says, Occasionally a drop of lightweight gun oil may be placed inside the reciever on the rails which the bolt slides. What is considered a lightweight gun oil? I have tried just spraying a small amount of rem oil on the slides but the action gets sticky and feels tight. Am i the only one thats noticed this?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The tech's at Winchester/Browning told me NOT to use Rem oil for that very reason. THe CLP will do everything you need plus can be used as a cleaner also. Once you start using it, your next cleaning will be easier. The Silver, SX2, SX3 and Gold have a action spring inside a tube in the butt stock that needs attention sometimes to.

I also use Breakfree Powder Blast for heavier dirt and Bore Scrubber for barrel fouling. Awesome products. I have an SX3, wife has a Silver, daughter in law has a Gold, and the step sons have Rem. Benelli and multiple handguns etc . We use it on all of them.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, i will pick up a can and give it a go. It also seems the only time i have this problem is with 3 1/2 inch shells. Dont think this has happened with 3" shells yet.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

can't help there, mine only shoot 3

I have heard others complain about some shells being a little longer after firing, maybe they are hanging up


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hardcoredecs said:


> Ok, i will pick up a can and give it a go. It also seems the only time i have this problem is with 3 1/2 inch shells. Dont think this has happened with 3" shells yet.


A few things I've started doing to keep my SX2 running smooth...keeping the spring in the stock clean and only very lightly oiling it. Also, the plunger that mates that spring to the bolt assembly can be a bottleneck for carbon and fouling build up. make sure you clean that bad boy too. As far as the rails go, using a small gunsmithing wire brush or even dental style picks are a great way to get gunk out of the rails. Once you have all the gunk out, the guns require very little lube. I use CLP as well, but very sparingly.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

CLP works excellent in my Maxus. Hunted on a couple 15 below temp days and it didn't even slow due to the cold. Be careful with the bore scrubber cleaning stuff from Breakfree on any coatings of the exterior of the gun as it will eat right through it or discolor coatings and camo like duratouch.

With 3 1/2" shells, usually Rem shells have been known to be a little longer after being fired and the hulls not ejecting properly.


----------

